# [Thu 23rd Jul 2015] battersea cats & dogs home is holding a kitten shower (London)



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2015)

Not Brixton: but not a million miles away

Meet the Battersea youngsters and enjoy a day of family fun at our Kitten Shower at the London Cattery on Thursday 23 July from 10.30am until 4.30pm.

The day will commemorate all things cat with the chance to meet current residents in the kitten crèche, the opportunity to name some of our new arrivals, and arts and crafts for children of all ages to enjoy. 

Visitors can also get suitably dressed for the occasion with face painting and put their knowledge of feline facts to the test in a fun quiz.

Tickets cost £5 for adults and £3 for children ( aged 3-15 years), entry is free for under 3’s. 

Two sessions will run throughout the day from 10.30am until 1pm and 2pm until 4.30pm.

*Advance tickets are available here.*

Entry tickets for the kitten crèche are an additional £1 per person and issued on a first come, first served basis on the day. A small number of entry tickets will also be available on the day. Please arrive early to either the morning or afternoon session to avoid disappointment.

The Kitten Shower takes place at the height of Kitten Season, which is when hundreds of cats and litters find themselves in rescue centres like Battersea in need of new homes.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 10, 2015)

will it be raining cats and dogs?


----------

